# OBS 2.5.0.8   CUSTOM BROWSER DOCK IS MISSING IN MAC



## CASTILLOMIAMI (Aug 14, 2020)

i al ready check in view - Docks and is  missing OBS 2.5.0.8   CUSTOM BROWSER DOCK IS MISSING IN MAC. thank you for your Help


----------



## cc. (Sep 30, 2020)

Also can't find it in 26.0 :(


----------



## Gorila_Oriental (Oct 9, 2020)

Also missing in 26.0.2


----------



## djgerryb (Oct 14, 2020)

so we still don't have a dock browser for Mac?


----------



## dodecafono (Oct 30, 2020)

GWAATH!!!????


----------



## ftomoda (Nov 12, 2020)

I have same issue. Why this feature is only available in Windows?


----------



## Joel Ceballos (Dec 5, 2020)

Same issue, Trying to add Twitch plug in.


----------

